# استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في تجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية



## Omer kalil (24 أكتوبر 2006)

التجفيف هو عملية تخليص المواد المختلفة من كل السوائل الموجودة فيها او جزء منها للحصول على مواد جافة تحتوي على نسبة قليلة من الرطوبة او لا تحتوي عليها أبدا، ويعتبر التجفيف بشكل عام من أقدم استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية حيث استخدم الإنسان الشمس منذ اقدم العصور لتجفيف ملابسه ،و تتكون المجففات الشمسية من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية هي :

1. وحدة التسخين:
وهي الوحدة المسؤولة عن تسخين الهواء وتتكون من مجمعات شمسية مخصصة لتسخين الهواء وتختلف في أشكالها من تصميم إلى آخر وقد تكون عبارة عن أنبوب أسطواني الشكل ذي قطر كبير يقوم بدور المجمع الشمسي ويصنع هذا الأنبوب من مواد بلاستيكية رخيصة الثمن ذات لون اسود لزيادة امتصاص الإشعاع الشمسي، يسخن الهواء المدفوع بواسطة المروحة أثناء مروره بالأنبوب وترتفع درجة حرارته بضع درجات بعدها يدخل هذا الهواء الى صندوق التجفيف.
2. صندوق التجفيف:
وهو عبارة عن صندوق توضع فيه المواد الزراعية او المواد المراد تجفيفها وتوجد على إشكال عدة تختلف حسب نوع المجفف ويلاحظ في الشكل (4.12) ان الجهة المواجهة للشمس صنعت من الزجاج لغرض زيادة الكسب الحراري الشمسي و تعجيل عملية التجفيف بفعل ظاهرة البيوت الزجاجية.
3. دافعات الهواء:
وتتكون عبارة عن دافعات هواء يتم تحريكه بمحرك كهربائي وفي بعض الأحيان يستغني عن وحدة دافعات الهواء بتركيب قناة عمودية تشبه المدخنة في نهاية المجفف تكون مهمتها سحب الهواء المحمل بالرطوبة في المجفف ودفعه إلى الخارج، وذلك اعتماد على إن الهواء الحار يكون قليل الكثافة ويصعد إلى الأعلى و يلاحظ إن المجمعات الشمسية رخيصة الثمن نسبيا وفعالة، مما يساعد على انتشاره في المناطق الزراعية في مختلف أنحاء العالم، و نظرا لسهولتها التكنولوجية فأنها غالبا ما تصنع من المواد المحلية المتوفرة، كما يجب الانتباه إلى إن بعض المحاصيل الزراعية خاصة تتعرض إلى التلف عند زيادة نسبة الجفاف عن حدود معينة.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك د.عمر

سيكون الموضوع أقوى وأكثر وضوحا إذا تم إرفاق بعض الصور

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر مزيدكم


----------



## طارق صلاح (2 نوفمبر 2006)

أريد أن أسأل عن كيفية اختيار الآلة الزراعية المناسبه لحراثة أرض طينيه


----------



## subcoold (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ياااه تصور دا كان المشروع بتاعي في مرحلة الدبلوم في الكلية جزاك الله خير


----------



## ٍِجى اى اس (5 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب فى واحد عارف طريقة الشغل بتاعت الصوامع"الغلال"


----------



## نسمة الصبا (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## صاحب النقب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأتمنى أن تزودنا ببعض الصور عن التطبيقات التجارية أو العملية لهذا الموضوع..


----------



## Omer kalil (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم توجد عندي صور عن هذا الموضوع ولكني لا اعرف طريقة اضافة الصور الى المقال ارشدوني رجاءا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 يناير 2008)

إلى الزميل عمر خليل 
عندما تدخل إلى الانتقال إلى الوضع المتطور تجد أيقونة صغيرة مرسوم عليها مشبك الورق . اضغط عليها وتابع ......
وفقك الله


----------



## mkalash (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ggggggggggggggggggggg


----------

